# garden 2022



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

usually somebody on here starts a garden thread .i haven't seen any lately so i'll start. 
fresh spot (30 x 100) in my front yard got tilled up and added 250lb dolomite added. layed out 9 rows. got the garden peas and onions planted on march 1 (too late for potatoes) . kind of a late start but it was fresh tilled sod so i had to work with it until it was ready. the rain is also slowing down progress. finally got the squash, blackeyes, and purple hull in on good friday. lady peas and string beans will be planted as soon as the ground dries up a bit. 
yesterday a run to the nursery (36count tray was $14) got tomato, bell, banana, cayenne, habanero, black beauty and will plant them this afternoon. i'll post some pics later. anybody else doing anything this year?
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I would have bet you would be growing eggplants. 🍆


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> I would have bet you would be growing eggplants. 🍆


gonna have some nice zucchini for ya.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Got our 40x40 going and the plants are doing well. 18 tomatoes, countless peppers, squash, zookeene, okra, and egg plant. Trying one row of corn and some sunflower to help pull the bugs away from the veggie plants. May be an old wives tail but we shall see. Hit em with some 12-12-12 about a week after planting and it is helping alot!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, i forgot to mention the trip 13 preplant.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I started one this year after years of not doing one. Defiantly a down size from the one I had before that was almost an acre. I got 3 of these this year and filled them with mushroom compost. My 3 year old daughter loves it!! I guess that's what matters most








Vego™ Garden Beds


Modular raised garden beds for every gardener. Easy to assemble kits made with food-safe high quality metal, designed to last 20+ years, and safe for kids & pets.




vegogarden.com


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm way behind. Spot is filled, started some seeds a while back but they're about to die from sitting in the tiny starter trays for so long...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

First garden in 7 years , a little bit of everything, new potatoes, tomatoes, assorted peppers, squash, zucchini , cucumbers , blue lake green beans , watermelons , cantaloupe and sunflowers.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

This plot has my white corn i make meal out of (i was in the whiskey when i planted it) Rest of it is cream 8 peas and okra. My other garden is taters, squash, maters and peppers.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

etrade92 said:


> Got our 40x40 going and the plants are doing well. 18 tomatoes, countless peppers, squash, zookeene, okra, and egg plant. Trying one row of corn and some sunflower to help pull the bugs away from the veggie plants. May be an old wives tail but we shall see. Hit em with some 12-12-12 about a week after planting and it is helping alot!
> 
> View attachment 1089252


Plant some marigolds around the garden. Supposed to help with insects as well. 
Lemon grass around patio to keep mosquitos away 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Got 8 tomatoes. 1 bell pepper and strawberries in pots on the patio. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Planted one tomato, one Thai chili and some Maui Waui.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Planted one tomato, one Thai chili and some Maui Waui.


wasting your time on that last one unless you got it under lights.
jack


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Unless he is using chicken $h!t with a water medium….


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty sure I'm still the undisputed container garden king in Gulf Breeze proper ... 30 Jal's, 10 Better Boys, 6 Cukes, 2 Cherry Tomato, 1 Shistito pepper, 1 Marconi pepper & an Eggplant. I'll try to get some pics posted tomorrow.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> Pretty sure I'm still the undisputed container garden king in Gulf Breeze proper ... 30 Jal's, 10 Better Boys, 6 Cukes, 2 Cherry Tomato, 1 Shistito pepper, 1 Marconi pepper & an Eggplant. I'll try to get some pics posted tomorrow.


i def. would like to see a pic of that. container grown has always fascinated me.
jack


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Gulf Breeze containers here too. Two big barrels of string beans, 1 cherry sweet 100, 1 Bell Pepper sweet red and 1 big barrel of spring onions. Next year maybe okra again.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

kmerr80 said:


> This plot has my white corn i make meal out of (i was in the whiskey when i planted it) Rest of it is cream 8 peas and okra. My other garden is taters, squash, maters and peppers.
> View attachment 1089272


I know nothing about farming but that is impressive!!!


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

16 rows of peas about 100 feet long, 22 beds of squash, 9 beds of cucumber, bell pepper, jalapeno pepper, egg plant, and 6 tomato plants in my old compost pile. Those 6 plants will make more tomato's than my family and neighbors can eat. Still have some room to plant something else. just trying to decide what.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

110 tomato plants in chicken litter. Replanting 30 of them today that look like shit from too much rain. The rest are already growing like crazy.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I had to start over this year after Sally took out my raised beds. Trying planting for the first time in 2 recycled hydroponic 4x4 bases I acquired free. some pots and 5 gal buckets. Also a first, I got compost from ECUA and LOVE IT. my plants with ECUA are 3x size of some in pots with last years soil. Got 5 maters, green beans blue lake, 2 eggplant (1 black globe and 1 Japanese) 2 zuk and 2 yellow. a few jalop. random swiss chard. Trying to find where to put okra????? Gutter garden with radishes and microgreens.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

What's the secret to getting large uniformly shaped bell peppers? We have no problem growing them, but they usually end up round, deformed, and fist-looking, albeit still tasty.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I have variety of mostly sweet peppers in pots, 12 total. Have Sunflowers, Peas, Beans, Okra, Cucumber & Acorn squash. So what's a good recommendation for fertilizing if you're using potting soil that feeds for 9 months? What's a good fertilizer for Peppers in general? I have compost, would it be a good idea to sprinkle some of that on top around the Peppers? Still learning as you can see!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not much, but it's mine and all the critters that get in and eatemup!









Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

keeping it simple . some peppers and okra in half totes and my wife has her stuff


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

If I can keep the squirrels from digging in my containers, things should work out OK.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

highcotton,
check this website out for cheap irrigation hose. your setup is perfect for this. i couldn't see any from your pics




__





Irrigation Hose and Tubing | repurposedMATERIALS


New & Used Overstock, Surplus, Reclaimed, Irrigation hose and tubing. Repurpose for home, gardens, construction, farm, DIY, and more. FREE SHIPPING on most.




www.repurposedmaterialsinc.com




jack


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I've considered adding irrigation in the past but never installed any. I water with well water / watering wand and can hit 50 containers in less than 10 minutes. Thanks for the link ... I'll revisit the idea.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

We built this raised bed this past fall and did a winter garden. Now have maters, peppers, squash, and zucchini. Along the shed are three blueberry bushes on each side and various other plants for looks. We also have various other tomato plants and a pepper and a few herbs planted in pots on our patio.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Mine will get 1st dose of fert. Tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

jack2 said:


> usually somebody on here starts a garden thread .i haven't seen any lately so i'll start.
> fresh spot (30 x 100) in my front yard got tilled up and added 250lb dolomite added. layed out 9 rows. got the garden peas and onions planted on march 1 (too late for potatoes) . kind of a late start but it was fresh tilled sod so i had to work with it until it was ready. the rain is also slowing down progress. finally got the squash, blackeyes, and purple hull in on good friday. lady peas and string beans will be planted as soon as the ground dries up a bit.
> yesterday a run to the nursery (36count tray was $14) got tomato, bell, banana, cayenne, habanero, black beauty and will plant them this afternoon. i'll post some pics later. anybody else doing anything this year?
> jack


What nursery was this at?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

O-SEA-D said:


> View attachment 1089332
> 
> View attachment 1089333
> 
> We built this raised bed this past fall and did a winter garden. Now have maters, peppers, squash, and zucchini. Along the shed are three blueberry bushes on each side and various other plants for looks. We also have various other tomato plants and a pepper and a few herbs planted in pots on our patio.



Your nickname is becoming more and more apparent.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> Your nickname is becoming more and more apparent.


This is true! This is also why my 2016 boat that also holds the name, with over 800 hours looks like it’s new still.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Here are some more from around our patio. Also have veggies in pots on the patio. My teenage daughter painted the fish by hand.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I went to the Farmers Market and got my veggies


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hopin4aboat said:


> What nursery was this at?


that was ed dennis' nursery up on river road just down from hammer mill paper..
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Jack, all my plants come from some nursery in Selma but cant remember the name. They deliver over here. I dont care much for Bonnie plants.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

bonnie is not a top notch nursery anymore. at least that's what my brother says. he'll go out of his way to get plants from some other nursery. i know the folks at dennis (ed and nina) and they are good people. look on your labels when you buy plants. dennis nursery, selma, alabama is on every sticker.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ed is so sensitive he want even let me have the rejects in the afternoon. like when some plants are yellow and getting too big in the cup he throws them out and want let anybody have them. he told me he doesn't want his name out there if the plants die. all they need is to be transplanted.
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jack2 said:


> bonnie is not a top notch nursery anymore. at least that's what my brother says. he'll go out of his way to get plants from some other nursery. i know the folks at dennis (ed and nina) and they are good people. look on your labels when you buy plants. dennis nursery, selma, alabama is on every sticker.
> jack


Just looked and that's what they are. Dennis nursery.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

In Pensacola, try the gentleman at 1380 Watson Ave (kinda behind Apple Mket). I've bought veggies from him for the last several years. He is very passionate about his "hobby". He grows all including heritage / heirloom plants from seed and has hundreds of plants. If he is not outside, it is on the honor system. If you have the time, just ask him a question, he has answers but ya may be there a while.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Most of what I have is Bonnie and they have all performed well. I think it matters where you get them too, Lowe's and Home Depot seem to do a good job of keeping fresh plants. I've seen the Bonnie truck there picking up older plants that didn't sell and swapping them out for fresh ones. Tractor Supply here in town doesn't due a good job of watering so I don't buy from them. I don't think Walmart does a very good job either.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just an update on mine:
the whole 2500 sq. ft. is finally planted and looking good. hot pepper (jalapeno, cayenne, tabasco) sweet pepper, onions, tomatoes (early girl bush, whopper), sweet peas, cucumber, bl. eyes, squash (zucchini, yellow),
gonna have to replant pink eye purple hull.
jack


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I never got to fertilizing this weekend. Still only watered 1x a week ago. Leaves are not showing any signs of needing water. All the rain we got after I planted really soaked them down. Hopefully we get a little rain tomorrow. If not I will water. Plants are looking really good and growing well. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Since we moved in March I got a late start but my container garden is coming along good now in my new yard.

First pic has Okra, Cucumber, Acorn Squash, Beans and Kohlrabi in it as well as the Mulberry I picked up from @Corpsman Thank you again sir!










Next pic is close up of baby Kohlrabi on the left and Beans on the right.










Next Sweetcorn










Sunflowers










Wide view of Pepper Plants and Oak Trees that survived Sally flooding and will be moved to the hunting lease this Winter!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, you got some serious seed starts. and i like that raised bed out of live edge cut slabs (1st pic.). i got plenty of live slabs, i think i'll build some like that.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

@jack2 my neighbor told me about the slabs, a guy here in FWB is giving them away via Facebook Market Place! I used 4 inch deck screws I had on hand to bolt them together, that is where the corn is going to go. I would have never used 2x6 to border the other area if I had heard about the free stuff on Facebook earlier! My neighbor gave me 10 sweet corn seeds and all 10 sprouted! I also have 18 peas that have sprouted I forgot to take a photo of!

Funny thing is I like the look of the wood slabs better, I think when I move I'll keep my eye open for that kind of wood to build boxes at my new place in a year or two!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I've got about 70 that look like these and just replanted quite a few that got root rot.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

we can't get those stickers anymore cause the lumber mill closed down. i got some bamboo that grows on the side of the road leading into selma. hard as a brick. had to use hacksaw to cut it.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Got it finished up over the weekend


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

We need some rain... Tired of watering in the evenings, especially this early in the year.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I was able to not water yesterday after the rain we got Tuesday evening but had to run the sprinklers again this morning. Once I get everything transplanted out of the starter pots this weekend I can probably get away with watering every other day.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I've got about 70 that look like these and just replanted quite a few that got root rot.


Somebody likes tomatoes!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> we can't get those stickers anymore cause the lumber mill closed down. i got some bamboo that grows on the side of the road leading into selma. hard as a brick. had to use hacksaw to cut it.
> jack


That bamboo on the side of 80 coming into town in Selmont? You could build a danged house with that stuff!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I broke out an old piece of equipment today.

Rushed and planted a bunch of Sugar Baby watermelons also.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

picked some new potatoes and squash yesterday and had it with a grilled bison flat steak from costellos , man oh man it was all good


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

SH27GameFish said:


> picked some new potatoes and squash yesterday and had it with a grilled bison flat steak from costellos , man oh man it was all good


I love new potatoes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my new potatoes used to bloom about the same time my english peas were blooming. that's a very tasty combination, dig some marble sized potatoes and add the english peas. yuuuummm.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

How's everyone's garden doing? Mine's doing good but sure could use some rain for that natural fertilizer from the sky!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Dry dry dry. Watering several times a week. Peppers are producing but not quite ready.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Plant mint in the backyard once and you’ll have fresh mojitos and juleps for life! We stick with herbs since we always out-ate or didn’t time veggies right so we end up buying some from the store anyways. But our basil, rosemary, thyme and oregano if great for homemade Italian food and again, practically a lifetime supply once they’re going. We do cull our basil every year though.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Watered my tomatoes yesterday. 1 of my bush tomatoes has 1 on it. All my other tomatoes I'm still pulling the blooms off. Probably by Sunday I will let the be and start producing for me. They are all looking very healthy. Another dose of fertilizer coming this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Quit pulling blooms yesterday afternoon. Its game time now.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't usually pinch out any first blooms because when i buy plants, they are very young and it takes 2-3 weeks before they start setting buds. i think they have enough energy after this long growth period that they are sturdy. i do pinch out the suckers in the nodes. 
jack


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

just picked a few but watering every couple days


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Fertilizer, since it's been mentioned let's talk fertilizer. I've only been doing this for a couple of years, this is year 3! My peppers newly bought all do great because I put them in container garden dirt that feeds for 9 months. What I want to know is I have a few peppers that I managed to survive the Winter and now I want to fertilize them since I know the dirt is over a year old. I'd also like to know what kind of general fertilizer for things like cucumbers, squash, okra and sweet corn. Yes, I can look it up online but I'd like to hear from people that have had success in this area of Florida.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

69Viking said:


> Fertilizer, since it's been mentioned let's talk fertilizer. I've only been doing this for a couple of years, this is year 3! My peppers newly bought all do great because I put them in container garden dirt that feeds for 9 months. What I want to know is I have a few peppers that I managed to survive the Winter and now I want to fertilize them since I know the dirt is over a year old. I'd also like to know what kind of general fertilizer for things like cucumbers, squash, okra and sweet corn. Yes, I can look it up online but I'd like to hear from people that have had success in this area of Florida.


Many options available. Some will say 13-13-13
Mix it in the dirt.
Some will go 15-5-5 mix it before you plant.
No wrong way to do it.
Myself I use miracle grow organic fertilizer
Since I'm growing all mine in pots I fert. Every week until I get a touch of leaf burn. Then back off to every other week. I mix in 2 scoops into my watering can, then water 1 pot. Repeat the steps for all 9 pots. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’m curious as to why you pick off the blooms.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you sir, most if not all my garden is in pots or beds so the liquid fertilizer advice is golden! I actually have some of the Miracle Grow liquid fertilizer so I will follow your advice on that!

Me too @specktackler57!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

specktackler57 said:


> I’m curious as to why you pick off the blooms.


Picking off the blooms helps the plant continue to gain height and strength. Allowing more. Healthier and bigger fruit. Instead of the plant putting its energy into the 1st set of blooms it pushes deeper roots and taller plants with stronger branches. Only do it to the 1st set of blooms. After that you killing your potential. Also when you plant them in pots or the ground. Plant 2/3rd of the plant in the dirt. That helps strengthen the overall root structure as well. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

First pickings today.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Never tried to grow potatoes, can you grow russet potatoes down here?


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Some of yall got started early on the garden!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

coming along nicely.
far left is english peas, onions, string beans, hot/bell pepper, lady peas, bl. eyed peas, squash, tomatoes, tomatoes/egg plant, okra,cukes, habenero, cantelope,
planted 3/1 english peas, 4/15 everything else.
too late for potatoes. gonna try next year.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’ll try that next year. Thanks


----------



## joshfaithful (8 mo ago)

Ok


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

O-SEA-D said:


> View attachment 1089837
> 
> First pickings today.


Just in time for Memorial Day weekend


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> Just in time for Memorial Day weekend


you must be getting excited, steven.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> you must be getting excited, steven.
> jack


I set up my produce stand, just past Portofino. I generally sell out of cucumbers, squash, zucchini and Japanese eggplants before noon. Nothing like making a few hundred dollars in an hour


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I have garden envy!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Not all edible, but here's the garden I built for the wife and kids.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I fertilized the grass and it hasn't been cut yet.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks good but I see no golf balls?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Looks good but I see no golf balls?


I actually hit 10 back on the golf course right before those pics. I pull the driver out and try to drive the green.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I see your stucco, I am painting mine right now. I have 70 gallons more to paint ohh fun. I am trying to finish up so I can go fishing.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I see your stucco, I am painting mine right now. I have 70 gallons more to paint ohh fun. I am trying to finish up so I can go fishing.


I have to paint mine and get rid of the peach color. I want to replace windows first, but dang that's expensive. I'm not looking forward to the 3 cases of caulk to use. Need to buy a sprayer, hate I sold all mine. The elastomerics are so easy to spray.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

True, I am using Loxon XP fro SW. First time paining so it's sucking it up. Yeah window cost is a killer.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Not all edible, but here's the garden I built for the wife and kids.
> View attachment 1089858
> View attachment 1089859
> View attachment 1089860
> ...


In my best Eddie Albert voice: "Green Acres is the place to be.....Farm living is the life for me....."


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

we sure needed that rain . will transplant some of the okra


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Sure did, hopefully we get some more this afternoon! It was dark when I headed into work this morning but looking forward to getting home this afternoon to check on the garden, it always seems to get a boost when it rains!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

okra can be sowed as thick as you can in a row. i've noticed years back that okra will produce just as much if you space it or crowd it. just make sure you cut it every day when it starts to produce
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

jack2 said:


> okra can be sowed as thick as you can in a row. i've noticed years back that okra will produce just as much if you space it or crowd it. just make sure you cut it every day when it starts to produce
> jack


I picked up some Okra that had 5-6 plants in a pot and I just put them in the ground that way as an experiment and they seem to be doing good!


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Took a beating this morning!


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

planting okra today or tomorrow


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yall pull the leaves off the Okra stalks once they start producing, or no?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

no need to pull the leaves. okra plants prune their bottom leaves naturally.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Okra , like squash is best when picked and i eat okra every day it is available . a quick rinse and steam with a little salt or a little olive oil to coat the quickly cut and rolled in corn meal sections to ether air fry or skillet fry with only enough oil for the corn meal.
another favorite is okra and tomatoes including the Margret Holmes okra and tomatoes which has very good taste but to much salt = so i add my own unsalted okra .
was great fried in bacon grease with little burned pieces when i was a kid


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

How did fresh okra turn out in the air fryer? I am eager to try that one.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

LY-zer said:


> How did fresh okra turn out in the air fryer? I am eager to try that one.


not as good as fried in bacon grease by a long shot but i cut , salt and lightly cover with the oil then roll it in the corn meal and into a basket before the Emeril Lagasse air fryer . can not say it is that great and is a little hard but i am trying to eat healthy . cooking it in a pan taste better


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

jack2 said:


> no need to pull the leaves. okra plants prune their bottom leaves naturally.
> jack


Reason I asked, is I visited a commercial Okra operation last year and they had acres of okra stalks with not a leaf in sight. lol

I was told it puts more energy to the fruit and makes mass picking easier.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yea, if you're a commercial grower, that makes sense. but, if your just gardening, you really can't keep up with the amount of okra you'll produce. cut it daily, store it in the fridge, and use it when you get enough.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Deja vu said:


> not as good as fried in bacon grease by a long shot but i cut , salt and lightly cover with the oil then roll it in the corn meal and into a basket before the Emeril Lagasse air fryer . can not say it is that great and is a little hard but i am trying to eat healthy . cooking it in a pan taste better


If it's hard you probably let the Okra grow too long, one thing we've learned is not to let them get over about 3 inches, when we do they get hard! Good grief, that statement sounds like sex talk LOL!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

since some of you are just starting out with okra, here are some hints that you might already know but are very important. use fertilizer with the numbers like 5-10-15 when planting (high n is bad) in about 60 days the blooms will form and you should start using high nitrogen fertilizer like trip13. harvest must be every 1-2 days depending on the quality you want. mature pods will soak up all of the energy and very few new pods will form.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> since some of you are just starting out with okra, here are some hints that you might already know but are very important. use fertilizer with the numbers like 5-10-15 when planting (high n is bad) in about 60 days the blooms will form and you should start using high nitrogen fertilizer like trip13. harvest must be every 1-2 days depending on the quality you want. mature pods will soak up all of the energy and very few new pods will form.
> jack


I was told to cut the "sucker leaf" out from under pod when picked. This help or hurt in your opinion?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> I was told to cut the "sucker leaf" out from under pod when picked. This help or hurt in your opinion?


i think this is what they call topdressing or cropping (i'll have to look that up) it doesn't matter about any leaves below the developing pods but they say to not cut any leaves above the blooms or developing pods.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

How's everyone's garden doing? Looks like we're in a bit of a drought. I'm relying on sprinklers to water mine about 30 minutes a day early in the morning right now.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

We are starting to pick. Yes we are running a deficit on rain fall, but its better than last year which was too much rain and drowned our garden.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll post pics later. My maters are looking good. They got another dose of fert. On Sunday. Got tons of blooms and a handful of tomatoes growing 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've noticed over the years that zone 8b (you guys zone) matures about 2 weeks before zone 8a (mid to south ala)
i'll be picking english peas in a week or two. tomatoes are really blooming (bush early girl). everything else is just taking off and doing well. aphids are starting to show up. i use a tbs. of dish soap with a quart of water to control these. i try not to use anything toxic to honey bees.
jack


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Finally took a few pictures. 8 tomatoes and 1 bell pepper. And a strawberry plant that has been hanging on in the pot for a few years.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm tellin ya those are some healthy tomato plants. are they blooming? variety?
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, and cut those bottom leaves off so the plant won't get diseases from damp soil.
jack


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jack2 said:


> i'm tellin ya those are some healthy tomato plants. are they blooming? variety?
> jack


So I've got 1 sweet 100 cherry tomato. 3 early girl, 3 better boy. 1 of those is better bush, daughter picked a Cherokee purple, and last is a bush Goliath. Yes the are loaded with blooms and each plant has fruit hanging. Except 1 plant that was way smaller then the rest. Kinda my Charlie brown plant. Yes I gotta do some pruning tomorrow. As long as we are getting plenty of wind like we have they will stay on the pallet to keep my dog from grabbing tomato each time she's goes by. Otherwise they will get spaced out for better air circulation 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i wanted some cherry but they were just transplanting a new batch at the nursery. better girl bush and whopper this year. stakes gonna go on next week.
jack


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Next season I'm going back to stakes and getting rid of my baskets. They grew much better that way. When my wife grandad was still alive we planted a much larger garden. Ususlly had 100 tomatoe plants. We would use 2 pieces of telephone pole. 1 at each end. Had a big panel of the red top fence. Plant the plants close and would just keep tying off to the fence. Worked great. We put a soaker hose down the length of fence to keep the water off the plants. Behind all that we had at least 12 rows 50ft long of zipper peas. Then a smathering of other stuff mixed around. I gotta get back to planting like that. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Well with as dry as it has been and as dry as the forecast in I decided to upgrade my sprinkler system to make it easier to fertilize the majority of my container garden! So far I've been just been hand fertilizing with a Miracle Grow dispenser attached to the hose but wanted something to easier to apply on a regular basis. When I get my own place again and not renting I think I'll get the larger one to connect to my sprinkler system. 

https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-Inter...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-Inter...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I found a snake around my okra plants today. Can anyone ID?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I think that may be one of those weed snakes....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

red diamond rattlesnake
you feed your okra too much nitrogen.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

viking,
i saw your setup for irrigation. i used to have a hozon brass siphon mixer when i operated a greenhouse. they maybe cheaper, i haven't checked but they work on the same venturi principle. they are easier to attach and use and a quick soak in vinegar gets the salt build up in the little ball valve.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep @jack2! I won't be doing anything fancy until I get my own place again and can increase the size of my garden. The brass siphon is a bit cheaper but I like having an all in one setup that is easy to monitor thru the clear 24 oz. reservoir. This will the most expensive part of my current irrigation system, the digital timer/scheduler was around $30.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking good after a month. Now I did transplant some plants once my other beds came in but, the tomatoes and peppers are growing fast


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Anybody need tomatoes let me know lol.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

How much Dukes you buy?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

MrFish said:


> How much Dukes you buy?


What you mean?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> What you mean?


That's a lot of mater sammiches. Surely you don't use Miracle Whip?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

MrFish said:


> That's a lot of mater sammiches. Surely you don't use Miracle Whip?


Lol I dont jack with miracle whip or hellman's!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Lol I dont jack with miracle whip or hellman's!


Miracle whip 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> View attachment 1090105


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

watering and weeding(not
























so much today, arms sore)


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

those look like ichiban eggplant?
jack


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

jack2 said:


> those look like ichiban eggplant?
> jack


Yep got regular ones next to them


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Gamefish those maters are ready to fry and the wife likes your bench


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Deja vu said:


> Gamefish those maters are ready to fry and the wife likes your bench


I am trying to get the cucumbers to grow on the bench ..lol


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

SH27GameFish said:


> I am trying to get the cucumbers to grow on the bench ..lol


Be careful when you sit down


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

A little bit too much ash in this garden this year. Tired of fighting pig weed so i burnt about 4 dump trailers of oak leaves in it this winter, tilling the soil between each burning. Then added 2 loads of manure. Everything stunted this year. Oh well, fine crop of nut grass though. Taters producing well despite the puny vines. Been “borrowing” my neighbors squash for the time being. Few short rows of okra and variety of hot and sweet peppers for grilling and making pepper sauce, squash, cuc and tiny tims n beef steaks


----------



## Pop Rivet (Jan 7, 2022)

Deja vu said:


> Gamefish those maters are ready to fry and the wife likes your bench





SH27GameFish said:


> I am trying to get the cucumbers to grow on the bench ..lol


No wonder his wife likes that bench so much.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Nut grass is of the devil. My great uncle tried everything and never could get rid of it. I used to make my summer money pulling that crap outta his garden and never made a dent it didn’t seem.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> Nut grass is of the devil. My great uncle tried everything and never could get rid of it. I used to make my summer money pulling that crap outta his garden and never made a dent it didn’t seem.


Takes some chemicals to kill it. A pre emergent before season will help a little. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Good Monday morning gardeners! Well my place picked up about .5" of rain on Friday and another .25" on Sunday so my garden should get a pretty good boost of production, I had fertilized a couple days before the rains!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

That rain yesterday did wonders to my tomato patch


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

stevenattsu said:


> That rain yesterday did wonders to my tomato patch
> View attachment 1090235


Lol good looking okra 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I threw a scoop of fert in my pots yesterday as the rain was beginning. Shouoda pushed it right into the root zone. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

everything is budding and blooming. picked a mess of english peas.
pics later this week.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

couple of good rains and weeds have gone crazy but , i'll pick some green beans , zucchini, yellow squash , some more new potatoes and possibly a tomato or 2 this week and some peppers . Cantaloupes and watermelons are starting to bloom


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Cucumber are growing out of their cages.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Wow that’s some crazy cucs. What fertilizer do use.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I've used Dr. Earth for several years with good results. I need to sample & amend all of my soil after this season.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Also, I run water soluble MiracleGro to the root structures twice a month.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

HighCotton said:


> Also, I run water soluble MiracleGro to the root structures twice a month.


Where do you get that Dr. Earth? I think next year I'll use your idea for cucumber cages, they like to grow high that's for sure!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

What are the stink bug looking bugs on my tomatoes, some are green and others brown? Are they in fact stink bugs? I dont see any damage to the fruit or plants yet.

We also hit em with 7 dust frequently but one rain shower will ruin that.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

etrade92 said:


> What are the stink bug looking bugs on my tomatoes, some are green and others brown? Are they in fact stink bugs? I dont see any damage to the fruit or plants yet.
> 
> We also hit em with 7 dust frequently but one rain shower will ruin that.


They are stink bugs. Get a spray bottle and try dawn dish washing soap. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

69Viking said:


> Where do you get that Dr. Earth? I think next year I'll use your idea for cucumber cages, they like to grow high that's for sure!


Lowe's should have it on the shelf.


----------



## Allgood (Oct 6, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> Never tried to grow potatoes, can you grow russet potatoes down here?


Stick with red potatoes they grow the best just my opinion. Btw I grow several tons of potatoes every year.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

did a little picking this morning


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I need to learn how to grow potatoes, it's the only vegetable I eat.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Boat-Dude said:


> I need to learn how to grow potatoes, it's the only vegetable I eat.


they are easy, i usually grow some fingerlings also , but i didn't this year


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> I need to learn how to grow potatoes, it's the only vegetable I eat.


Look up the tire method. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks high cotton. I’ll find some for next year.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

SH27GameFish said:


> they are easy, i usually grow some fingerlings also , but i didn't this year


Can you give a basic rundown, ifin you don't mind?


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Go to local seed store and buy seed potatoes, depending on the amount of eyes I cut them in quarters or more , this year i tilled the row with compost mixed in some rainbow brand 10-10-10 and planted the cut taters about a foot apart and a couple inches deep . once they start bushing you can watch for flowers which indicates potatoes or as mine are doing now, dying off , i dig a couple a week. Once my house is built i will can some of them. There are flower pot , tire methods also. and i try to do this in February


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I am so far behind the eight ball this year but it's coming along nicely. Cucumbers have exploded. Have gotten several zucchini and we'll get green beans probably tomorrow. Swiss chard next week. Jalapenos okay. Japanese and Globe eggplants have blooms . My biggest problem every year is that I over plant the containers. Had to start all over this year and I credit ecua's compost for the plants in these particular containers. My 5 gallon buckets using old soil are 1/3 the size. We'll shoot I can't get my pictures to post.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I got busy yesterday and didn't walk out to look at my tomatoes. Went out just a bit ago to water them and 1 plant was getting hammered from caterpillars. Just sprayed them. Gonna spray again this evening. Probably hit with some Epsom salt this weekend 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Apparently one of those storms had some gust in it yesterday. Lost a few soldiers but noting to cry over.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I didn't have any problems from yesterdays storms but Sundays storms whipped up some pretty good wind at my place. Luckily I was home and quickly staked up 3 of my Peppers that were leaning. I might have to mound up some new dirt around a few of my sweet corn as they are leaving a bit too. I'll check on that when I get home today, more storms are forecast tomorrow and Thursday!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

go thru the row and hill that corn and it will take root in a few days.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Well the storms are finally settling down here in the FWB area, I'm curious to get home today and see how much rain is in the rain gauge, I'm guessing 2-3" at least! Good for the Garden but now they are issuing a wind advisory, damn wind, rain good, wind bad!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Rain really helped them out. Every plant has fruit. Still haven't trimmed my bottom leaves yet. After all this rain, I'm gonna give them another dose of fert on Saturday.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I had 1.5" of rain in my gauge when I got home yesterday, dumped it out and forgot to check it this morning but I know it rained a good bit overnight. Had to drill a few more holes in the bottom of the pot for my Mulberry tree, it had standing water in it and lots of water drained out after I drilled a few more holes. I think Friday I'm going to have a lot of peppers to pick!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

So what is everyone's methods for long term vegetable storage? I've been researching a bit and I think I like the idea of freezing vs canning as canning seems to take more to learn. Again, I'm new to long term storage but probably going to have more peppers this year than we can eat weekly.


----------



## Pop Rivet (Jan 7, 2022)

This is my first year doing one since I was a kid. Seem to be doing more learning than growing, but that's par for the course, I guess. 

Squash and zucchini first came in strong, but seem to have gotten wiped out over the past week. I'm pretty sure it's squash vine borers. How do I handle those? 

A few of the plants are dead, dead, however a couple of them have a single shoot that seems to still be kicking, or maybe the plant kicked off a new shoot when the others got attacked. What do I do? Cut off all the dead shoots, and dig up the fully dead plants, or dig up everything and plant some new ones?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Pop Rivet said:


> This is my first year doing one since I was a kid. Seem to be doing more learning than growing, but that's par for the course, I guess.
> 
> Squash and zucchini first came in strong, but seem to have gotten wiped out over the past week. I'm pretty sure it's squash vine borers. How do I handle those?
> 
> A few of the plants are dead, dead, however a couple of them have a single shoot that seems to still be kicking, or maybe the plant kicked off a new shoot when the others got attacked. What do I do? Cut off all the dead shoots, and dig up the fully dead plants, or dig up everything and plant some new ones?


diatomaceous earth would have been a deterrent if you had seen the little white moths sooner that lay the eggs. just fill up a sock with it or sevin dust and shake it on the stems at the base of the plant. i'm watching mine closely this time of year. if your description is as bad as it is, they are not savable and it's too late to replant.
jack


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

emptied my rain gauge yesterday and it has 5 3/4 inches now , tomatoes are gonna start busting ! Weeds really kicked off !!


----------



## Pop Rivet (Jan 7, 2022)

jack2 said:


> diatomaceous earth would have been a deterrent if you had seen the little white moths sooner that lay the eggs. just fill up a sock with it or sevin dust and shake it on the stems at the base of the plant. i'm watching mine closely this time of year. if your description is as bad as it is, they are not savable and it's too late to replant.
> jack


I'll use Diatomaceous earth on future ones, that's for sure. I didn't know what I was looking for, so I let them get good and dead before I realized what was wrong.

I have read about being sure to dig up and dispose of the entire plant to keep the larvae out of the dirt. Definitely going to do that with the totally dead plants. Just wondering if there's any hope in trying to save the plants that have a good shoot, by cutting away the dead shoots.

Why is it too late to plant more? I'm between Foley and Fairhope, so from what I can tell, there shouldn't be a frost until early to mid November.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Along the coast here we've made it well into December before a frost. I'm going to start keeping a gardening journal now that I'm getting more into it.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

i'll be planting pinkeyes next week


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Pop Rivet said:


> I'll use Diatomaceous earth on future ones, that's for sure. I didn't know what I was looking for, so I let them get good and dead before I realized what was wrong.
> 
> I have read about being sure to dig up and dispose of the entire plant to keep the larvae out of the dirt. Definitely going to do that with the totally dead plants. Just wondering if there's any hope in trying to save the plants that have a good shoot, by cutting away the dead shoots.
> 
> Why is it too late to plant more? I'm between Foley and Fairhope, so from what I can tell, there shouldn't be a frost until early to mid November.


The problem isnt frost. Its the temp being to high to set blooms. Lotta times you can get a small fall crop. They will be smaller at that time. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

SH27GameFish said:


> i'll be planting pinkeyes next week


I'll bite, what's a pinkeye?


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

69Viking said:


> I'll bite, what's a pinkeye?


pinkeye purple hull peas, similar to blackeyed peas


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i planted my pinkeye too early and hardly any came up. ground too cool. i followed up with cream lady peas and they all came up.
as far as another crop of squash, i don't think the temp has as much to do with the success you'll have but mostly the hours of sunlight. squash, as many veggies are, are long day plants which need over 12 hrs of sunlight to set blooms and bear.
around miami, they are closer to the equator so they grow veggies year round.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

as i ponder the question about another crop of squash, you guys may have time to plant veggies later in the season. i think i am 2 zones from the panhandle; i'll check.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i compare this pic to the first one i posted. on the far left is english peas, onions, blue lake, hot and sweet pepper, lady peas, bl. eyes, squash (knee high), early girl, tomatoes/egg plant, okra, cukes, habenero, cantelope,


----------



## Pop Rivet (Jan 7, 2022)

jack2 said:


> as i ponder the question about another crop of squash, you guys may have time to plant veggies later in the season. i think i am 2 zones from the panhandle; i'll check.
> jack


I think for the trivial cost of a few more squash seedlings, I'll give it a try and see what happens (if anyone still has them in stock).


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Pop Rivet said:


> I think for the trivial cost of a few more squash seedlings, I'll give it a try and see what happens.


go for it , you should get a few


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

at least with seedlings, you'll be a week to 10 days ahead from seed.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

jack2 said:


> at least with seedlings, you'll be a week to 10 days ahead from seed.
> jack


Lowes has a lot of seedlings and I know some of them are 2 to 3 weeks old. I was there the other day and some of the pepper plants were blooming!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

4 days and no garden updates? Well with all the rain my garden is taking off, I'll try and get some pics this evening but attached is our pepper picking from Saturday! Going to have to pick again today I think with another 1.5" of rain at the house on Sunday!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Well with all the shooting, gas prices, inflation, talk of shortages, etc. I think it's time to start thinking about moving to the country so we can be more self sufficient! This shit storm just doesn't seem like it's going to go away anytime soon.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

since i'm off for the summer, i finally got a chance to take some pics.
everything is blooming. got tons of green tomatoes, been eating english peas, hot peppers are hot, probably pick some squash tomorrow.
bl. eye, cukes, cantaloupe, and watermelon take about 90 days.
i planted 4/15, good friday.
weed control with grass clippings for mulch.
jack

blue lake and peppers








squash, bl. eye, lady pea








english peas, onion, blue lake








tomato, cukes, okra, melons,








squash and tomatoes


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

My dad was an exceptional gardener. He always kept a yellow bowl of soapy water between pairs of squash plants. This is how he controlled what he called squash borers.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

When the crap hits the fan maybe one of you guys will take me in. I don't each much.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Really nice garden you have there. All you need now is a Porky, an Elsie and Hen Penny and you are set.


----------



## Pop Rivet (Jan 7, 2022)

I may have somewhat saved some of the squash and zuchinni plants. I cut off the stalks that still looked alive, making sure I was well past the vine borer tunnels, dug up and discarded the rest of the plant, then stuck the good stem in dirt. They struggled for a few days, and most of the existing leaves died off, but of the 5 or 6 I did that to, at least 3 are growing new leaves and blooms, so they may come back to life. Planted a couple new ones of each as well, so maybe we can get some late season growth with them.

I read about letting cucumbers climb, or letting them run on the ground, and figured giving them the space to run the ground is fine. Won't do that next year.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

frank, thanks for that suggestion. i'm on watch patrol for those critters daily. i put sevin in an old sock and shake it over the trunk where they bore in. i'm going to try that soapy water cause i'm trying to get away from harmful chemicals. i have a very small pop. of pollinators b/c a lot of the blooms just fall off from not being fertilized to set fruit.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> frank, thanks for that suggestion. i'm on watch patrol for those critters daily. i put sevin in an old sock and shake it over the trunk where they bore in. i'm going to try that soapy water cause i'm trying to get away from harmful chemicals. i have a very small pop. of pollinators b/c a lot of the blooms just fall off from not being fertilized to set fruit.
> jack


One of the important things is a yellow dish or bowl. Imitates the blossom.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Good idea on the grass clippings as mulch!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Update. I havent checked my plants daily like I should. Cherry tomato has exploded and is growing wild. Its a sweet 100. At the rate of growth and fruit I'm sure ill get 100 off it. I will be picking the 1st tomatoes tomorrow off my early girl bush and early girl, I could leave them a few more days but they will come off and sit on the counter to finish, bell pepper has 1 big fruit and 3 small, Lotta blooms on it. I gotta pull leaves to clean up the plants tomorrow and move them for more spacing for better air flow. I've got the urge to till front and back yard to plant all garden. Not sure my wife will like that. May need to change up to a friends yard, little bigger and out of sight.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Picked all of the new potatoes and some tomatoes and peppers (before stink bugs damage them all . Watermelons coming on along.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Just pulled up my green beans and swiss chard. Enjoyed them while they lasted. Jalapenos really taking off. Had my first Big tomato yesterday....my first M&M sandwich. (Matos and Mayo) Always the best! Eggplants are blooming but only got 1 so far. Everyday is a new veggie adventure!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

1st tomato of the season. There was a few cherry tomatoes but they got ate before getting inside.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

My tomatoes are doing well, for the most part, I’m getting a couple handfuls of cherry and grape tomatoes every day, I have a few pepper plans that are very good to just hanging on, I’m not sure why.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I let some volunteer potatoes from my compost go in a couple raised beds and they seem to be doing ok, some have bloomed and dropped some are blooming now, I’m waiting until they start to die to dig the taters.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I do have a question about what’s going on with my grape tomatoe plant, it seems like I fight this every year, it starts at the bottom of the plant and works it’s way up, killing branches until the whole plant is dead. Any ideas?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

dlo, it's kinda hard to pinpoint fireing on the bottom leaves but here's what i go by:
nitrogen deficient...all of the leaf turns yellow
potassium... just the outer edge of the bottom leaves fire.
magnesium... the leaf starts to turn yellow leaving green veins.
sometimes if you know it's not nutrient deficiency, under or over watering can cause it.
small potatoes (big marble size) can be dug when the plant blooms..just dig around the base and feel for them.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i forgot to mention the aphids on the stem. a good honey-bee friendly solution is vinegar and dish washing liquid. i forgot the recipe.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

my $4 garden is producing well with $1 in okra seeds and a 6 pack of peppers . I planted the extra okra seeds in the yard and they are doing well other than i had to dust the leaves and my other pest is no longer a problem once plants are tall . wife keeps a dish of her tomatoes in the kitchen. I admire the larger gardens and had them in the past but got old and lazy


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

DLo said:


> I do have a question about what’s going on with my grape tomatoe plant, it seems like I fight this every year, it starts at the bottom of the plant and works it’s way up, killing branches until the whole plant is dead. Any ideas?


It could be 1 of many things. 
Nitrogen deficiency. A bacteria, a wilt, over water or under water. I'll let yall in on a 1 of my secret info places. Tomatobible.com. also be sure plenty of air can get around the plants. I gotta space mu e back out. Not so bad early season but now that the humid air is around. Space them a couple feet apart from each other 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> It could be 1 of many things.
> Nitrogen deficiency. A bacteria, a wilt, over water or under water. I'll let yall in on a 1 of my secret info places. Tomatobible.com. also be sure plenty of air can get around the plants. I gotta space mu e back out. Not so bad early season but now that the humid air is around. Space them a couple feet apart from each other
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


How much do y’all water tomato plants, I hit them every other day unless it’s super hot and dry and then I’ll hit them every day, seems like they wilt if I do less.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

DLo said:


> I’ll hit them every day, seems like they wilt if I do less.


me too. My one plant of sweet 100's drinks every bit of a gallon plus a day. It is behind a solid fence and is blocked by afternoon sun. But it is in a 7 gallon pot and not in the ground if that helps.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Picked my first round of green beans yesterday, tough to get to with other stuff I planted in front of them, will rearrange things next year! Question, how do I keep ants off my Okra plants? Never had this problem until this new place I live at, no ant mound nearby that I can see but will check again today.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ants eat aphids. ants -good...aphids-bad
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

jack2 said:


> ants eat aphids. ants -good...aphids-bad
> jack


Ants bad when you don't notice them & grab an Okra to cut it off and they start biting you!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess getting rid of the Aphids might help keep the ants away, guess I'll start with the water & dish soap solution!

Aphids


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

normally, sugar ants don't bite unless they feel extremely threatened. i guess your frightening them. lol.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

sugar ants and aphids have a very interesting symbiotic relationship. i teach it in my biology classes.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

jack2 said:


> normally, sugar ants don't bite unless they feel extremely threatened. i guess your frightening them. lol.
> jack


My guess grabbing a small Okra covered in them threatened them! At least I didn't get big puss bubbles from them like I do fire ants, hate those little evil demons!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

69Viking said:


> My guess grabbing a small Okra covered in them threatened them! At least I didn't get big puss bubbles from them like I do fire ants, hate those little evil demons!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

LY-zer said:


> me too. My one plant of sweet 100's drinks every bit of a gallon plus a day. It is behind a solid fence and is blocked by afternoon sun. But it is in a 7 gallon pot and not in the ground if that helps.


Early season 1x maybe 2x a week. As long as soil is moist. This time of year, some plants get a drink everyday others is every other day. If wilt I water. But I have a bush early girl. So far that plant is very hardy and has not wilted 1x. I water it if the soil is dry. Damn mockingbirds are picking my tomatoes lately. They gonna have to find a new home. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hang an alum. pie plate near by for the birds. 
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> hang an alum. pie plate near by for the birds.
> jack


Dead crow hung above the garden works well to. Crows won't come back other birds and deer don't like it ether.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

seven dust at the base ?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Deja vu said:


> seven dust at the base ?


Might give that a try, first I have to get some! At my old place entire garden was on my back patio elevated 5' off the ground, never really had a bug problem there. With Wetlands nearby thought had rat problems but quickly took care of that with traps and some peanut butter!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, peanut butter is good for rats. when they eat it, it sticks to the roof of their mouth and they suffocate.
jack


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

lettheairout said:


> Early season 1x maybe 2x a week. As long as soil is moist. This time of year, some plants get a drink everyday others is every other day. If wilt I water. But I have a bush early girl. So far that plant is very hardy and has not wilted 1x. I water it if the soil is dry. Damn mockingbirds are picking my tomatoes lately. They gonna have to find a new home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I saw a cardinal fly into my tomatoes and was having bad feelings about him when out he pops with a big old bug in his mouth. We good now.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I haven't found birds to bother the garden too much, mostly like you witnessed they are after bugs but will also go after seed if something seeds out. 1.75" of rain at my place with those lightning filled storms yesterday!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

69Viking said:


> 1.75" of rain at my place with those lightning filled storms yesterday!


i saw that on radar yesterday. looked like the whole coast line was dotted with red, yellow, and green.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

jack2 said:


> i saw that on radar yesterday. looked like the whole coast line was dotted with red, yellow, and green.
> jack


 They came with some pretty gusty winds too, didn't damage the garden too badly, hopefully I was able to save one of my cucumber vines that got bent a bit!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i just checked radar and all of miss. is covered in storms, headed this way.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

make sure your tall plants like peppers and maters are supported .


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Storm knock over most of my tomato pots. Should be ok. Had to tie up the cages to the pots themselves. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, talk about muggy this morning, stormy weekend for sure. I think it was Friday when some nasty storms blew up and went thru us, had to stand up several of my baby Sawtooth oak trees that got blown over. Then Sunday afternoon a storm blew up right over us and an hour later we had 2.5" of rain, the garden is loving it!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sugar Baby watermelons I planted and never did anything else to them. Some of the plants are looking yellow.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Do ya'll buy new seeds every year for your veggies or can you use left over seeds (packages) from previous years? I was thinking about stocking up on seeds but don't know if that is a good idea or not.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I normally never use all the seeds in a package so I just store them in a fridge and use them the next year, never had a problem. I know some seeds this year were probably 3 years old and did just fine.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Shishito pepper plant is loaded up.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

had to google shishito. where you get seeds? the article on google says hotter than bell and milder than jalapeno. i would like to try some of these.
jack


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> had to google shishito. where you get seeds? the article on google says hotter than bell and milder than jalapeno. i would like to try some of these.
> jack


I bought one seedling from Lowe's, since I'd never grown any. Strong, healthy plant with good yield ... Peppers are very mild but tasty. I'll grow more next season.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

So the pie plates don't deter the mockingbird nor does the fake crows. Starting tomorrow they will be controlled. Seen some coolapenos this weekend. Supposed to be a jalapeno but no heat. Think I'm gonna grab a few and see what I can do. Along with adding a few citronella plants to the yard. My bell pepper plant is absolutely loaded. Supposed to be red. But they are all green and no sign of being red. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> had to google shishito. where you get seeds? the article on google says hotter than bell and milder than jalapeno. i would like to try some of these.
> jack


Bonnie had plants this year. I’m blistering some tommarow night with some steamed dumplings









How To Cook Shishito Peppers (With Two Dipping Sauces)


Learn how to make the tastiest shishito peppers quickly and easily! Served with two tasty dipping sauces this easy appetizer is always a crowd pleaser!




slowthecookdown.com


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Cooked some shishitos with potatoes and chicken thighs the other night. Pic was before we stuck it in the oven


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Cooked some shishitos with potatoes and chicken thighs the other night. Pic was before we stuck it in the oven


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

jack2 said:


> had to google shishito. where you get seeds? the article on google says hotter than bell and milder than jalapeno. i would like to try some of these.
> jack


Jack I have 5 Shishitos and picked mine up as plants this year at either Lowe's or Home Depot. Seeds I had to buy online and find Etsy as a great source for a lot of seeds here lately! My wife covers them with olive oil and then seasons them and bakes them in the oven with mushrooms we get from Sam's and they are delicious, probably our favorite! 

Shishito seeds | Etsy


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> So the pie plates don't deter the mockingbird nor does the fake crows. Starting tomorrow they will be controlled. Seen some coolapenos this weekend. Supposed to be a jalapeno but no heat. Think I'm gonna grab a few and see what I can do. Along with adding a few citronella plants to the yard. My bell pepper plant is absolutely loaded. Supposed to be red. But they are all green and no sign of being red.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I have a Coolapeno and we like it a lot, you get the Jalapeno flavor without the heat. I have 15 pepper plants this year because they are easy to grow and taste great. I need to start researching how to build my own green house so I can keep them alive over the Winter.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Put up a few jars of pickles last night. I've got about 5 dozen quail eggs to pickle tonight.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

y cucumbers apparently enjoy getting some shade from the Oak tree near where they're planted, I've never had cucumbers get this out of control before! I've had to add support for them and guide them the direction I want them to go with tie wraps to make sure some other plants nearby can still get sunlight! Next year I'll have to make sure not to plant any near the sweet corn either, they are tackling the sweet corn, trimmed them up last night to try and save the couple of corn stalks they had attacked!


----------



## Fishun Ninja (9 mo ago)

lettheairout said:


> Early season 1x maybe 2x a week. As long as soil is moist. This time of year, some plants get a drink everyday others is every other day. If wilt I water. But I have a bush early girl. So far that plant is very hardy and has not wilted 1x. I water it if the soil is dry. Damn mockingbirds are picking my tomatoes lately. They gonna have to find a new home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I've found a load of #9 shot takes care of Mockingbirds!!😆


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Picked a batch of Jal's this afternoon.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I’ve realized from this thread, if cheet hits the fan, I’m gonna have to relocate next to some of y’all or I ain’t gonna make it🤣


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, those halapenos look good. i got every other pepper but those, got a late start.
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Picked over 200 tomatoes today. Gonna start canning and making salsa tomorrow.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> I’ve realized from this thread, if cheet hits the fan, I’m gonna have to relocate next to some of y’all or I ain’t gonna make it🤣


If it ever does I'm going to load my guns and and reloading supply's and head to my Wife's and Brother in laws property in West Greene Al. They have a Trac Hoe . Only one road goes threw there and we surmise in our drunkin talks in about 6 hours we could cover 4 Conex boxes with 15 foot of dirt and knock out one bridge and dig out the other end on a road in a gully and have at least 45 thousand acers to Ourselves. LOL


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

12 jars down


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

damn son, getter done.  
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jack2 said:


> damn son, getter done.
> jack


Just picked another bunch.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like you got them babies spaced days apart from ripening the way you set them out.
jack


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

These mockingbird will be the death of me. Saturday I went and purchased green fence post. Came home a drove them in around my patio. Encased the patio with bird netting. Ended up leaving a spot open by my door. Well a couple hours goes by and my daughter sees a bird inside the netting. It failed to leave and somehow died. I didn't see any birds Sunday or Monday. But Tuesday I see where a bird got into some pretty red tomatoes that were about to be picked. Back to the store for more netting. Got everything pretty secure. Sitting here this afternoon I watch a bird try to lift the netting off the ground, then flies up on top of the netting looking for a way in. He found a small place to enter. I tried not letting him out. But after frantically getting caught in the night I was about to help him find his exit strategy. Instead he got lucky and found the gap he came in on. More zip ties and I think  it should be good now. Now its just a battle. I've spent more money then I will recoup in tomatoes but I will win the war. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like it's personal at this point


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Does everyone pick their tomatoes green and let them ripen or do you have some that vine ripen?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Every year is different in my garden ... if I'm getting beat up by bugs, birds or varmints, I'll pick 'em green.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Finally starting to get a little okra. Should be full swing on it in another week or so. Gonna start picking peas this weekend


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

finfever61 said:


> Does everyone pick their tomatoes green and let them ripen or do you have some that vine ripen?


Any sign of pink and I pick them. Takes stress off my bushes when they are loaded like they are this year.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Any sign of pink and I pick them. Takes stress off my bushes when they are loaded like they are this year.


good point
still have about 500' of mullet net that we have put over the plants to keep birds off before but now just pick them when they start to turn and place them on a window seal to ripen in the sun . 

WATER YOUR GARDENS 101 Deg today = global warming ......


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

here's an update on mine:
english pea vines removed. gonna till next week in that row and start some collard seeds. i usually just sprinkle the seeds in a 10in. deep furrow and gradually cover them with dirt as they grow.
picked a mess of bl. eye, lady peas are coming on strong. my peppers seemed to have started more growth than fruit...too much nitro. squash are on their last crop...probably pull those vines next week. the tomatoes are loaded. picked 2doz. this morning. blue lake is starting to come on. picked a mess this am.








and, yes, water in the am for about 2hrs.

jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Haven't seen any horn worms this year but I'm covered up with stink bugs


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Haven't seen any horn worms this year but I'm covered up with stink bugs


Same


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

stevenattsu said:


> Haven't seen any horn worms this year but I'm covered up with stink bugs


You better hush that stuff up. I aint seeing any of that yet. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a couple sheet pans of romas and fresh basil roasting, going to put up some sauce.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

kmerr80 said:


> Finally starting to get a little okra. Should be full swing on it in another week or so. Gonna start picking peas this weekend
> View attachment 1091766


I am eyeballing those cookies.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> I am eyeballing those cookies.


Yea them things are better than the veggies


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

another good one is sliced half-ripe tomato topped with parmesan and mozzarella cheese baked. your pic made me want to go get some tomatoes. 
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

stevenattsu said:


> Haven't seen any horn worms this year but I'm covered up with stink bugs


have nether of them so far . I do not like using poisons in my garden and had a big group of stink bugs one year . I thought about a quick spay of raid on them but my daughter had some cheap perfume so I sprayed them with that and they fell to the ground kicking and spinning around. they ether died or left smelling better


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

dlo,
your diagnosis is point on. lol
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

salsa time. y'all got any good recipes?
i started to start a thread in recipes but this is garden stuff, right?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

That looks purdy good to me.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

DLo said:


> View attachment 1092207


Those are democrat plants. Just want free hand outs and nothing in return. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

fighting the birds for figs now and lessons learned on my garden. will never grow raised bed again because i think i used up my soil last year plus they do well in my sandy soil . love fresh okra and have gotten my dollars worth


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

figs now? damn, that's early.
jack


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

My trees are loaded with figs. Been picking for the last 3 days and today they really had a bunch on them.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Made a pile of Salsa today and decided to drain more juice off and use twice the tomatoes. Wound up with a gallon and half of strained juice. Wife is putting some spice in it and canning it. Gonna have to get some vodka tomorrow!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, you all got it figured out for sure.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Figs have gone crazy! Picking 1-2 gallons per day right now.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

this is the time of the year i hate. this garden has got me bustin my ass trying to keepn up. tomatoes have gone crazy, pink eyes and bl. eyes are everywhere. okra needs picking every other day, peppers are loaded down, cayenne, tobasco, habenero, bell, peperocinii, banana, cukes every day, squash is still blooming, watermelons and cantaloupe coming in a few weeks.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> this is the time of the year i hate. this garden has got me bustin my ass trying to keepn up. tomatoes have gone crazy, pink eyes and bl. eyes are everywhere. okra needs picking every other day, peppers are loaded down, cayenne, tobasco, habenero, bell, peperocinii, banana, cukes every day, squash is still blooming, watermelons and cantaloupe coming in a few weeks.
> jack


So your gona use that new tractor to Open up new ground and expand next year?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wilson,
that was my thinking. but the way these few rows have produced, i might as well put up a veggie stand at the road.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

so, who's planning a fall garden? here's a plot that is on the bottom of a slope behind my house, about 6ft below the road in front of my house. i can stand in the middle of it and be eye-level with the road. it has been a swamp until this year because of the lack of rain and high temps. this summer. i bushhogged when the soil became drier.... got stuck twice because i didn't anticipate the water level in the ground. i pumped water out of this area back in the spring to water my garden. i got some of it tilled up and i am planning on cole crops this fall. anybody got a knowledgeable idea or experience in farming lowland?
jack


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I planted 5 hills our squash and 5 hills of zucchini yesterday. Ours just did not do good this spring/early summer. Hoping to rebound.


----------



## Pop Rivet (Jan 7, 2022)

I gotta say, our garden was a marked failure. Definitely got some serious improvement to try and make before next year. 

Everything was planted first week of April (seedlings, except for beans and carrots, which were from seed) and things seemed like they were growing normally at first. 

Squash and zucchini started going gangbusters, and producing well until the vine borers got them. I at least know what those beasts are, now, hopefully can keep an eye on them next year. Late replant yielded nothing, plants didn't really grow much, only saw one bloom. They even got my butternut - those are supposed to be resistant to borers. 

A lot of the bean seeds never sprouted. The ones that did never produced anything. I think I got 6 tiny beans from about a dozen and a half plants. 

As of a few weeks ago, carrots were barely 3" long, if that. 

Tomatoes just flat out didn't produce. Some of the plants looked healthy, some pretty wimpy, but I think only 2 produced anything, and next to nothing at that. 

Pepper plants produced a few, but very little, very late. 

I screwed up letting cucumbers crawl on the ground. They took over everything, and made weeding impossible. I'll let them grow up a trellis next year. They produced a few. 

The two strawberry plants seemed to be the only successful ones. Didn't produce much being 4" pot seedlings, but hopefully we can keep them alive through the winter and have them turn into halfway decent bushes. 

I gotta lotta learning to do by next year.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Mine too, my beans petered out weeks ago so I re-planted new seeds. My cherry tomato was going all out until about three weeks ago now only a few berries a week. Lots of blooms tho. I don't normally plant this late but grocery store veggies look like crap this year. We will see what happens.


----------



## Pop Rivet (Jan 7, 2022)

I've read on another forum to NOT use cow manure on gardens, due to possible Grazon contamination. Apparently, it's a broad leaf weed killer that's used on hay fields - supposedly has a half life of years, and can pass through the animal and survive the composting process.

I tilled in 10 bags of Black Kow compost this year. I'm wondering if that had something to do with my poor results (or, maybe I'm just subconsciously looking for excuses for my poor gardening skills 🤦‍♂️ ).


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What do you think big Ag farms put on the food you ate for the past few decades?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Pop Rivet said:


> Tomatoes just flat out didn't produce. Some of the plants looked healthy, some pretty wimpy, but I think only 2 produced anything, and next to nothing at that.


My tomatoes usually produce buckets and did pretty much nothing except for the cherry and grape plants. After hearing similar reports from friends in FL, AL and GA, I'm convinced the sudden cold to hot transition has been the biggest contributing factor affecting yield in our region.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i love these latest comments from y'all. it makes me feel good to know that a guy trying his hand at gardening wants to know how, when, where, and why. i remember those days back in the '60's when i was just starting out and learning just like y'all. i think the knowledge will just come from experience. and i still google problems that i have. 
from 40 tomato plants, my neighbor and i put up 50lbs.each i froze 2lbs of peas from two 100ft rows. she froze squash, peas, tomatoes, and canned a lot of dill pickles. the cantaloupes were not sweet this year but from a 12ft row we got 40. watermelons are still coming on. black diamond and some kinda round one, she didn't look at the label. blue lake was a disappointment but she got a few bags of kentucky wonder. hot pepper sauce, good god, about 10 quarts so far of tabasco, cayenne, habanero, pepperocini, mixed with sugar and vinegar. imma have to say we did good.
jack


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

jack2 said:


> blue lake was a disappointment


Is that the bean? I planted blue lake bush beans that petered out quick. What is the best seed to use? Hot Florida sun in pots.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

LY-zer said:


> Is that the bean? I planted blue lake bush beans that petered out quick. What is the best seed to use? Hot Florida sun in pots.


i shoulda check the label on the pack but i don't know. it just said blue lake. i trained them on a 6ft. trellis and they didn't do squat. next year i will plant rattlesnake. they are great. my brother gave me the blue lake seeds that he got on sale.
jack


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> imma have to say we did good.
> jack


The pics you posted looked great, Jack. The garden guys I talk to all said their yield was down this year ... I've had my container garden for 15+ yrs and they all have way more time in the game than me. My peppers are strong & producing as usual (I just picked another 5 lbs) but they're short and stocky this year. Everything else seemed to go into survival mode (early) once the heat showed up.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

high cotton,
and i remember the great settup you had with those pots. did you get that irrigation hose?
jack


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I researched it and have an idea of how I want to set it up and the cost. To do it properly, I need to tie into the existing sprinkler system , relocate a sprinkler head and run a new line for my garden (I'll need to rent a trencher). I'll probably wait till fall to get it going but yessir ... It's gonna happen.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm at the point where I need to send off some soil samples for analysis ... 6 samples should give me the info I need. Auburn charges $7.50 a sample, if I remember correctly. Where do y'all send your soil samples for analysis?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> I'm at the point where I need to send off some soil samples for analysis ... 6 samples should give me the info I need. Auburn charges $7.50 a sample, if I remember correctly. Where do y'all send your soil samples for analysis?


get you a cheap soil test kit. you can chk n p and k and the ph. best way to start out a garden.'
jack


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

The extension office will check ph for free. I send mine to uf for analysis. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

probably most of y'all are harvesting peppers right now if you planted them. here's a simple recipe i use for hot sauce.
this does not compare to frank's, louisiana, or pistol pete';s. these sauces are actually less than 1000 scoville units.
1lb. peppers, 1 cup vinegar, 1 tsp. salt. onion, and garlic pwd optional.



















the red in the blue plate pepperoncini (200 scoville), behind it are green pepperoncini, on the right are cayenne and tabasco (40k scoville), habanero is the orange (200k scoville). my ratio was 20oz. pepperoncini, 6oz habanero, 3oz. cayenne, and 1oz tabasco. boiled with all ingredients and run thru a sieve. sho nuff got a kick.
you'll be reminded you ate it when you take that morning shit.
jack
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if you visit the yucatan peninsula, all of the small town cafe's and food joints have this on every table. sometimes it's green, sometime it's orange, sometimes it red. the locals just pour it on their food and chow down. i don't see how they do it. those bastards down there eat ghost peppers for a snack.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

my garden is kaput but it was a great year . Jack you need a real country girl to help out in the garden


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

send her on over. i need to lay some pipe.
jack


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I got nothing to show but 5 PINTS of pepper jelly...lame attempt this year. I put some piglets in there to eat, poop, and smash what's left. Will till and cover and try some cucumbers and squash. Hopefully they have time before it gets too cold.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Yeah, Bacon seeds.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

LY-zer said:


> Yeah, Bacon seeds.


😂

My favorite!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

My Flemish giant ate most of the garden,the other half is in raised garden beds


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Deja vu said:


> my garden is kaput but it was a great year . Jack you need a real country girl to help out in the garden
> View attachment 1093783


I wouldn't mind having that tractor to refurbish.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

LY-zer said:


> Yeah, Bacon seeds.


Future pig candy.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Peppers and Okra is what my garden is still producing, I have about 3 different plantings of Okra I planted at different times and they're all starting to produce so gotta keep an eye on them and pick before they get too big and tough!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

FoteeFy said:


> I wouldn't mind having that tractor to refurbish.


i wouldn't mind having that driver to refurbish.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

69Viking said:


> Peppers and Okra is what my garden is still producing, I have about 3 different plantings of Okra I planted at different times and they're all starting to produce so gotta keep an eye on them and pick before they get too big and tough!


this time of year, the plants know the days are getting shorter so they hurry up and start producing more fruit before the time runs out.
i pick okra, peppers, and cantaloupe every day.
jack


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i wouldn't mind having that driver to refurbish.
> jack


That country gal could snap your spine with those legs. lol


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Both tractor and operator look like from Eastern Europe. She's not dark enough for jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> Both tractor and operator look like from Eastern Europe. She's not dark enough for jack


Jack's more of a New Holland guy anyway


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

she loved the jalapeño plant, but not the pepper itself.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

This is more like the tractor girl for @jack2!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hard lesson learned today. Bought a new standup freezer in May and put it under carport. Been packing it fill of my okra, corn, white peas, etc out of my garden. Had several bags of bream and other fish too. Damn thing was almost full. Apparently today we had a bad storm around noon with wind strong enough to push my AU prep table just at the right angle into the door to crack it. Flew open and broke hinges. Came home at 630 to find EVERYTHING thawed. Oh well, this little ant is back to gathering again for the winter. So those of you with stand up freezers in a similiar spot-be careful.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kmerr80 said:


> Hard lesson learned today. Bought a new standup freezer in May and put it under carport. Been packing it fill of my okra, corn, white peas, etc out of my garden. Had several bags of bream and other fish too. Damn thing was almost full. Apparently today we had a bad storm around noon with wind strong enough to push my AU prep table just at the right angle into the door to crack it. Flew open and broke hinges. Came home at 630 to find EVERYTHING thawed. Oh well, this little ant is back to gathering again for the winter. So those of you with stand up freezers in a similiar spot-be careful.
> View attachment 1093841


That sucks been there. I keep a bungee cord on the fridge and the freezer door in the shop after inadvertently dragging a extinction cord across the bottom of the door and not finding it for a week.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

kmerr80 said:


> Both tractor and operator look like from Eastern Europe. She's not dark enough for jack


she is a non gmo farmer here in the US , forget what state but it is called " Farmland " on Amazon Prime


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I put a metal latch on mine so it can’t happen if you latch it. Worth looking into especially sitting outside where a good down draft from a storm might do that again. Sort of like this one.









Everbilt 2-3/4 in. x 1-1/2 in. Satin Nickel Chest Door Latches (2-Pack) 29107 - The Home Depot






www.homedepot.com


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

fla_scout said:


> I put a metal latch on mine so it can’t happen if you latch it. Worth looking into especially sitting outside where a good down draft from a storm might do that again.


attention: all keyboarders on this forum must have a drivers licenses.
jack


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

WTF??? I have had a drivers license for over 40 years you dipshit. Or in your words drivers licenses.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

fla_scout said:


> I put a metal latch on mine so it can’t happen if you latch it. Worth looking into especially sitting outside where a good down draft from a storm might do that again. Sort of like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i puzzled: where does this fit in to GARDENING?
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, wait. i see. you speak of the freezer that kmerr had?
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my bad.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ah, the blessed rain. ain't it wonderful. it's beginning to be just a little too much, though. last saturday, i tilled up a couple of spots in the garden. we got about 75 cabbage plants stuckout and on a 2000 sq.ft spot i sewed 2 lbs of turnips. then the rain came. i can still see the little cabbage seedlings sticking out of the water but i doubt i will see any seedlings of turnips in the near future. 
jack


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

i got pinkeyes only now disked everything else in as i sit here and watch it rain


----------



## Fishun Ninja (9 mo ago)

kmerr80 said:


> Both tractor and operator look like from Eastern Europe. She's not dark enough for jack


You Talkin' a "High Yeller" Gull??😆


----------



## Fishun Ninja (9 mo ago)

stevenattsu said:


> Jack's more of a New Holland guy anyway
> View attachment 1093791


I Bet SHE Fry a WHITE BOY up Some OKRA FO SHO!!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

We shall see how this hell broth turns out in 3 weeks


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

oranges are starting to turn and have been having a small glass of Satsuma juice each morning for a few weeks. been selling local organic citrus for a few years [ yes money does grow on trees ] . also bought this little 13.5 amp tiller and am really impressed with how it handled the roots so i will be expanding the back yard garden this year .


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Deja vu said:


> oranges are starting to turn and have been having a small glass of Satsuma juice each morning for a few weeks. been selling local organic citrus for a few years [ yes money does grow on trees ] . also bought this little 13.5 amp tiller and am really impressed with how it handled the roots so i will be expanding the back yard garden this year .
> View attachment 1095582
> View attachment 1095583
> View attachment 1095584


Damn man, how far south are you? My Satsumas won't start turning for another month. My trees are loaded but I won't get my first ripe one until November here in Milton.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

up here in dallas county, i got turnips, mustard, collards, cabbage coming up nicely. of course, with this dry spell i am watering daily. it is so dry. maybe rain on sunday.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Getsome said:


> Damn man, how far south are you? My Satsumas won't start turning for another month. My trees are loaded but I won't get my first ripe one until November here in Milton.


I am on Bayou Grande across from NAS , my wife and i drink a small glass every day until the end of march or early april and not even a cold for many years


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Deja vu said:


> I am on Bayou Grande across from NAS , my wife and i drink a small glass every day until the end of march or early april and not even a cold for many years


What variety do you have? Mine are Owari Satsumas. They have been producing for 5 years and never start turning until October/November.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Getsome said:


> What variety do you have? Mine are Owari Satsumas. They have been producing for 5 years and never start turning until October/November.


do not recall the name . I planted all my citrus after Ivan removed my Oaks and Pines . as soon as you see a little turn in color they are already great for juicing and eating , i prefer juicing about 4 in the mornings instead of coffee . that antique glass juicer is American made with sharp edges to get that " meat " out of the citrus also.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

do any of you guys need some chilis? i'm drying some tabasco, habanero, cayenne, and pepperroncini.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

fun fact: that cardboard i'm drying them on is empty cases of natty.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> fun fact: that cardboard i'm drying them on is empty cases of natty.
> jack


Is that a weeks worth of boxes?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

friday, saturday, and sunday.
jack


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

nothing but pickeyes growing now


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the deer are eating up my collards. got a nice crop of turnip/mustard mix. some leaves are as big as my hand. planted 9/6. planted another pound monday. pics later.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

jack2 said:


> fun fact: that cardboard i'm drying them on is empty cases of natty.
> jack


you go 1st class all the way Jack , lot of peppers


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i got the soil ph and nutrients just right this year. the whole garden produced like a champ.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> the deer are eating up my collards. got a nice crop of turnip/mustard mix. some leaves are as big as my hand. planted 9/6. planted another pound monday. pics later.
> jack


Pic's of what collards or back straps mabe backstraps wrapped in collards? LOL


----------



## cincydave (Mar 29, 2015)

jack2 said:


> do any of you guys need some chilis? i'm drying some tabasco, habanero, cayenne, and pepperroncini.
> jack
> View attachment 1095755


Wow, that's a lot of peppers. That'll make a lot of hot sauce. I also like to cold smoke 'em, dehydrate and grind into powder for cooking.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

did anybody plant cabbage? that cold snap last week put a hurtin on mine..








jack


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm ashamed to say I didn't get to a winter garden at all this year, usually I at least do a few containers of Brussle sprouts. That cabbage looks good to me.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jack whatd you make with all them peppers?


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

My cabbage looks ok , apparently the deer like broccoli and collards more than cabbage . I'll be fencing my garden soon.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

halo1 said:


> Jack whatd you make with all them peppers?


made pepper sauce with some but gave most of it to my friends.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

damn, steven, those lookin good. what kinda compost you us?
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> damn, steven, those lookin good. what kinda compost you us?
> jack


Its bulk mushroom compost. It use to come from a mushroom farm over by Tallahassee but now it comes somewhere on the east coast.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you guys think about planting broccoli, brussel sprouts, and kale NOW? Interwebs say frost/freeze hardy to 28...if I was to cover them for the handful of really cold temps, would they make it??

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

sureicanfish said:


> What do you guys think about planting broccoli, brussel sprouts, and kale NOW? Interwebs say frost/freeze hardy to 28...if I was to cover them for the handful of really cold temps, would they make it??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


i would say try it. do they still have plants down that way? the cold that nipped my cabbage was 27 so you'll probably have some luck. it might be a little too late for seed, though.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

sureicanfish said:


> What do you guys think about planting broccoli, brussel sprouts, and kale NOW? Interwebs say frost/freeze hardy to 28...if I was to cover them for the handful of really cold temps, would they make it??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Kale and turnips will grow use to plant them in deer fields. Don't know about the others.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd be starting seeds indoors then transplanting. We have some cold nights but mostly mild days most of the winter. Spot is right next to the house on the south side. Since I planted so late, Ive still got some spaghetti squash and acorn squash I'm trying to ripen.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> made pepper sauce with some but gave most of it to my friends.
> jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

I can crow about growing the largest radish at least .... my wife's little garden


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

A number of years ago, I decided to try cooking the radish greens. Cooked like swiss chard, (garlic and olive oil) very tasty!! I love those radish legs!!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

sureicanfish said:


> What do you guys think about planting broccoli, brussel sprouts, and kale NOW? Interwebs say frost/freeze hardy to 28...if I was to cover them for the handful of really cold temps, would they make it??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


It's a bit late, but I's say go for it. In past years I've seen my sprouts broc, and coli completely white with frost. They shriveled a bit too. As soon as the sun hit them, they started to bounce back and looked fine. I've read a light frost makes the produce sweeter, and I am pretty sure that is true. If you harvest the first head of broc, leave the plant as it will grow more little heads!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my greens (turnip/mustard) are thriving and you're right about the taste. greens taste even better with a light frost 








jack


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Our winter "garden" is doing well. Turnips, radishes and a few fillers. Gotta fertilize soon. Then I'll pull some in February. Deer won't be happy. But oh well
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lettheairout said:


> Our winter "garden" is doing well. Turnips, radishes and a few fillers. Gotta fertilize soon. Then I'll pull some in February. Deer won't be happy. But oh well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at your screen name I'm betting the deer won't get to unruly without some push back. LOL


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Pulled the last of the butternut out of the winter squash patch. Definitely planted too late but I never saw a SINGLE bug on any of my plants. Trucked right along until those two freak cold snaps but still managed a decent haul for a small spot. One of those spaghetti squash was the size of my head! I did acorn, kabocha, spaghetti and butternut. Will definitely repeat.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

sureicanfish said:


> Pulled the last of the butternut out of the winter squash patch. Definitely planted too late but I never saw a SINGLE bug on any of my plants. Trucked right along until those two freak cold snaps but still managed a decent haul for a small spot. One of those spaghetti squash was the size of my head! I did acorn, kabocha, spaghetti and butternut. Will definitely repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic better be in a frame! Squash looking good them floors pretty damn cool. And that boy must take after his momma! lol


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

sureicanfish said:


> Pulled the last of the butternut out of the winter squash patch. Definitely planted too late but I never saw a SINGLE bug on any of my plants. Trucked right along until those two freak cold snaps but still managed a decent haul for a small spot. One of those spaghetti squash was the size of my head! I did acorn, kabocha, spaghetti and butternut. Will definitely repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say your planting time was perfect this season. You got a good looking crop of squash. I enjoy spaghetti squash and obviously use them in place of spaghetti noodles. Not a butternut fan, I need to try the others 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't plant winter squash. i have seen all of the ones you planted except kabocha. i researched it and i think i might like it in a pie with cinnamon and nutmeg. i'm going to plant some next year.
jack


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Kabocha, butterCUP, and acorn taste surprisingly like potatoes and lend themselves to all sorts of preparation. Broiled in slices with olive oil, salt and pepper is good, same with cinnamon and sugar. Kinda neat

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

First timer here, but I grew some things. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I wish I liked eating vegetables.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> I wish I liked eating vegetables.


some meals that is all i eat , love fried squash


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I covered my plants and they froze solid


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i wonder why
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i harvested about 30 cabbage. there's nothing left.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

jack2 said:


> i harvested about 30 cabbage. there's nothing left.
> jack


that is a lot of cabbage , will be expecting a cabbage cobbler recipe in a few days ...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Deja vu said:


> that is a lot of cabbage , will be expecting a cabbage cobbler recipe in a few days ...


funny you should mention a cabbage recipe. i found this the other day:








45-plus Ways to Use Leftover Cabbage


Cabbage is a versatile vegetable but you may often find you bought more than you need. Here are 45-plus ways to use leftover cabbage.




foodprint.org




jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i wonder why
> jack


Not sure, I was coming to you for answering Ol wise one


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> Not sure I was come to you for answering Ol wise one


then you must seek answers elsewhere, grasshopper.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

My cabbage had water trapped in the leaves and froze , but seemed ok when i picked one head , collards took a hit but i'll see what the sunshine does for them.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Getting ready to burn mine off this week and clean out some catch pens to start turning the manure in. Wont be long before its time to put taters and onions in


----------

